# V60 end



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Today when I made a single cup with a V60 (15g of coffee, current IMM beans roasted 30th March), what was left at the end was a little bit of grinds up the side, but most in a flat bed at the bottom, rather then then the nice even cone.

What is it that causes this? Too coarse/fine grind, poor pour (not the fruit)?

P.S

It still tasted good mind. Very enjoyable; a refreshing change from the glut of South American coffees of late. Deep and dark, I definitely got the aniseed mentioned on the packet.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I aim for a flat bed with the V60 TBH. I dont like a high-and-dry slurry


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

What you describe is actually fairly normal. The flat bed after the final draw down indicates an even extraction (although Scott Rao would suggest it should be slightly dome shaped i.e. higher in the middle and lower towards the edges). You may find a thin layer of ground coffee that is higher against the filter wall which is either from where you avoided the very edge of the coffee bed/filter during the pour or could be high and dry grounds where the level of the slurry was allowed to rise above the level of the ground coffee bed.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It is a result of two possible things, one bad, one good. Bad = pouring too close to the sides. Good = not filling the filter up with a glut of water too quickly.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks all. I'll load up a picture tomorrow, see if you think there's any obvious problems. I keep the pour pretty much central the entire time - there's not a lot of wiggle room in the 1 cuppers anyway. I'm pouring as steadily as possible with a small steamy jug. Tasted good anyway like I said so not too concerned, but as always just wondering i it could be better.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone tried the Matt Perger method






Gave this a go today, dusted off the old v60-01, using Karatina, setting 10 on the Maestro. Finished up on 2 min 25 so pretty much correct grind setting. I didnt achieve the Rao spin. This method isnt as fussy or time consuming as my normal approach.

Result wasnt as aromatic as I usually get with coarser longer contact time, and not as much sweetness or clarity, but it was round, smooth & drinkable. There was some bitterness as it cooled, possibly the level of fines from the Maestro the cause, I suspect Matt uses a Tanzania level of grinder for the video.


----------

